# sayote



## 082486

hi...
what's the english term for sayote?
aside from chayote (Spanish term)


----------



## DotterKat

I am not aware of any other name for it. In California, sayote is quite common and is sold under the label _chayote squash_.


----------



## 082486

thanks...


----------



## jumprosel

gusto ko yang sayote, wala ba talagang english translation yan?


----------



## LunarLander

Sayote lang di nyo alam!

Soyote = It's your Sis.



Parang Santol lang yan.

Santol = Where Bro?

)


----------



## LunarLander

jumprosel said:


> gusto ko yang sayote, wala ba talagang english translation yan?


 
According to google translate:

http://translate.google.com.ph/?hl=en&tab=wT#tl|en|sayote

sayote = ditch


----------



## 082486

hahaha... LunarLander, my friends said that actually...
i searched ditch (noun) using webster, however the meaning is different.

*:* a long narrow excavation dug in the earth (as for drainage) 

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ditch


----------

